# Greetings & Salutations



## Kim (2/5/14)

Hello, my name is Kim and I have seen the light 

I smoked for 30 years, three packs a day for the last 10 of those years - it was no real surprise when my doc informed me that I was in the early stages of emphysema. That was in December 2012, being a militant smoker though I refused to heed the warning and continued to puff up a storm. December last year my hubby bought me my first starter kit and some liqua - like the true addict I came up with all sorts of reasons why vaping wasn't good for me and continued stinking up the place (YES smokers, you stink ) On the 16th of January this year while waiting for a client to arrive I looked at my pack of Dunhill Menthol Fine Cut, 6 cigs still in the box and decided right then and there that I had had it with smoking and quit. 

I have been vaping ever since and can honestly say I feel a million times better, I don't crave cigarettes at all and the smell of cigarette smoke makes me quite nauseous. 

Of course it wasn't very long and we started looking around at all the wonderful vape products out in the market place, hubby suggested we start our own online vape store, being an entrepreneurial soul at heart I took the suggestion and ran with it, the rest as they say is history!

I live in the gorgeous city of Cape Town, own and manage another unrelated business, have two sons aged 28 and nearly 18, love bulldogs and am here to learn, network and share experiences.

Vape On!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vapegerm (2/5/14)

Welcome and Congratulations on making the change

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (2/5/14)

Welcome to the forum @Vape Den!! You'll love it here.

Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/14)

Welcome @Vape Den and well done on changing to vaping. Fantastic!
I am sure you are already noticing the benefits. 
All the best

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/5/14)

Welcome @Vape Den! Hope you enjoy your stay here.

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

hi Kim, and welcome to the forum!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/5/14)

a very warm welcome to you @Vape Den  Well done on making the switch to vaping, it's an amazing journey that we've all decided to take! I'm sure you'll love the forum as much as we all do

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kim (2/5/14)

Thanks a ton for the warm welcomes, I certainly look forward to whiling many a hour catching up on the 1000's of great posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

Very warm welcome here @Vape Den


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

A very warm welcome to the forums Kim! Great story and certainly the way forward!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/5/14)

Welcome @Vape Den


----------



## annemarievdh (2/5/14)

Congrats ont the swich to vaping @Vape Den. Enjoy the forum, soon you will be just as crazy as the rest of us


----------

